# YouTube user Angry Dash Camman



## scando (Mar 8, 2011)

It is just me or is this the angriest driver in the UK?

##Please be aware that this video contains bad language ##






He does have a fair point with people pulling out or jumping red lights but he just seems to be  all the  time!

I wouldn't like to get in front of his Discovery!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Doesn't work now


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I will put a bad language warning up for you!


----------



## scando (Mar 8, 2011)

Is he well known? I was looking to get a dashcam myself so was checking out the ones on youtube and came across him.

EVERYTHING ANNOYS HIM

Is he just unlucky to spot all these bad mistakes? I prob have about 1 a week if that.


----------



## scando (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks!!

Deffo needs it


----------



## scando (Mar 8, 2011)

He puts Gordon Ramsey to shame!

And his Wife/Girlfriend is just the same


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

He's just a ******.

I wouldn't give the guy pleasure of giving him hits. A waste of time watching idiots like that.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Guys a complete ****
Someone trying to pull infront, bleeding let them ffs, lifes to short, whats it going to do add twenty seconds to your journey
People jumping red lights, not your problem is it. Shouting like a nob isn't going to make the blind bit of difference.
I know cams have there uses, and could of been used to help in the event of an accident.
When the dhs truck pulled out, he had a blocker allowing him to move off, its his fault for pulling away quickly, he doesnt pull off like that anywhere else in the video. Should allow hgvs some space anyway


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I liked the bit with the yellow van, he effs and jeffs at the guy, then decides to dive in to the inside, and barges past the BMW trying to do the same thing.

Some of what he moans at are non-events imho. I don't understand the various comments of "I've got that on my dashcam" - so what ? no-one hurt, no accident, who really cares ?

Seems at least some of the time his partner is driving.


----------



## scando (Mar 8, 2011)

And i think we know that 99% of people would have gone through that amber light at the end. She virtually brakes on the green light and probably wonders why she got rear ended!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Both as bad as each other but boy he does get wound up fair easy.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

They're a pair of cants....

As demonstrated here. If anything, it's worse than either of those cars that were indicating and moved into "their lane"


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

If he put as much emphasis into his workout as his negative attitude, perhaps he wouldn't be on the verge of obese and perhaps that would positively affect his outlook on life?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

This is a much better channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa5i-6mbV9093Lp5waGzcBQ/videos


----------



## AndyED (Jul 14, 2014)

A lot of those clips are in and around Halifax... hope he doesn't get over to Bradford, the driving I see daily would make his head explode.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thought he was going to be worse than me, lol


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

At 28 seconds he commits an offence by stopping beyond the advanced stop line. (rule 178 highway code)
At 38 seconds he ignores rule 187 - Roundabouts: watch out for and give plenty of room to long vehicles -.
At 1:28 he does the exact thing he's just spend 10 seconds moaning at someone else for. 
At 2:13 he breaks rule 112 - never sound your horn aggressively.
At 4:43 he/she slams on the anchors and gets rear ended. 

The irony is that they are accurately described as the word they most often use to describe other road users.

It's not surprising they get involved in accidents driving like that.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Almost as annoying as cyclist videos. Who also think they are gods gift to driving and completely perfect. Bet he edits out all those amber light he jumps through and people he cuts off


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Although I see the point of a dash cam when used properly, I think it's time to ban them from cars as far too many are used wrongly. 

People keep saying that they are to keep themselves safe, but I think they often have the exact opposite effect. 

Drivers become unnaturally aggressive and argumentative as they have this camera to prove they are right. They drive worse thinking the camera will prove they aren't at fault. 

They are really fast to notice other drivers mistakes, but are completely oblivious to their own, which are often even more severe. 

They want to go out and police the road bullying other road users. Most of them are just bullies. It's a power trip thing for too many drivers.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I just can't help but think he's such a miserable git that it must actually overflow into other parts of his life.

Can you imagine having a chat with him down the pub or having a bbq round his.

He needs to lighten up otherwise he is going to be a miserable lonely man.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I just watched a couple more of his videos. Hopefully someone will report him to the police for the offences he commits in his dashcam videos.

Whilst catching up with a vehicle so he can get their numberplate he comments how it's doing way above the speed limit... but he's going faster so he can read out the number plate.

In another video he rants an raves at someone crossing the advanced stop line and because they've technically committed an offence... the exact same thing he does in one of his other videos.

I like the bit where he accelerates from standstill actually aiming for a schoolchild who has to dive out the way.

He drives deliberately to find things to swear about on his dashcam videos. Lots of things he swears at are, in my opinion perfectly acceptable driving. For someone who is so vocal he flouts enough of the rules/laws himself. He also clearly doesn't understand some of the rules he is so vocal about especially traffic lights...



> RED AND AMBER also means 'Stop'. Do not pass through or start until GREEN shows


 He frequently pulls away before the green light has come on and it's still red& amber.



> AMBER means 'Stop' at the stop line. You may go on only if the AMBER appears after you have crossed the stop line or are so close to it that to pull up might cause an accident


 It's amusing that he was rear-ended when he slammed on the anchors for an amber light. A perfect example that he's so unaware of the rules of the road that he causes accidents by not knowing them!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not a prude by any stretch of the imagination bit I'm afraid I find his choice of language pretty offensive. 

He is a great advert for everything that is wrong with dash cams. 

Cooks


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought I had a potty mouth but that's just funny.

That guy's going to have an aneurism if he isn't careful.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

What a charming chap.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kn0b.

Enough said!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That last one were they get rear ended is completely their own fault. Amber means get ready to stop, IE. if your on the line then keep going as it gives the cars behind warning to stop.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Total W ⚓


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

121DOM said:


> Total W ⚓


Some thread resurrection, this.


----------



## Penywide (4 mo ago)

*WARNING - Foul language*

The guy got his inspiration from these two


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Some thread resurrection, this.


Think it was another SPAM account resurrection IIRC which 121DOM had replied to but mods have deleted the spam post now making it look as if DOM has resurrected it


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

macca666 said:


> Think it was another SPAM account resurrection IIRC which 121DOM had replied to but mods have deleted the spam post now making it look as if DOM has resurrected it


Confused dot com 🤪🤪


----------

